# the big yellows....



## basschaser (Jan 30, 2009)

just wondering if any one has seen any yellow bellys in the local lakes recently??

tuggers and LBG mainly, i have spoken to a few yakers out on the water, but not much sign of them....

other wise any tips on how to find them/catch them?

my little orange bellied black SX40 is a awesome red fin assain, but i dont think the yellows are interested

any help is much appriciated


----------



## platypus01 (Mar 25, 2008)

I was out Australia day, fishing around Back Mountain and just caught redfin.

Two guys in a tinny trolled past. They'd trolled up a good sized golden perch on a "small red diver". About 10 am. Near the "rowing sheds". I was a bit annoyed at the time that they'd kept it, but it isn't illegal, and it's up to them. Still disappointed but 

So, still haven't caught a yellowbelly or cod from a local lake this year!

G^is,
JohnG


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

viewtopic.php?f=10&t=31110&hilit=golden+perch

Thats based on fishing LBG mainly but could be applied to all locals...

Hope that helps...


----------



## nexy (Dec 25, 2009)

geez DiggerRob, a privately stocked dam with yella's, 
sounds like a good days fishing to see how big they
are ;-)


----------



## mark5fish (Jun 18, 2009)

HI guys
I have found that the yellas have gone off the bight a bit even though i caught one on Sunday. Most of my usual spots have only been producing on occasion. I have been having more luck on the cod with 14 for January and 2 already for February using my perch lures. I have put in a lot of work for these fish but none of these on SB's strange i think. Either way i will trade a cod for a perch any day of the week. Has anyone been fishing googong?


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I had a fish out at googong on Sunday morning with a mate who has just brought an outback. The wind made things a little difficult. Only ended up with 5 very small reddies, all caught on jackalls. Threw a spinnerbait around for ages, not even a touch. Lots of schools of reddies all averaging about 7m deep. Saw one school of what I thought were goldens (bigger marks, more spread out than the reddies), but couldn't get any touches from them on jackalls or soft plastics.

One bloke at the ramp had managed a golden, way down south on a bright spinnerbait.


----------



## mark5fish (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey guys went out tonight for a bash and landed two golden one 45cm and the other 40. Also one small cod of about 45cm. The goldens came one after the other just on sunset on jackalls in about 4-5m of water. I think the window for catching them has shortened over the last few months to prime times ie when the barro is spiking or early morning or sunset. Hope this helps.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

itchyant said:


> The wind made things a little difficult.


Thats googong for you mate, always blowing a gale out there!

I went out a few weeks ago and got this little tacker, very small fish but i like the pic. Was my only touch for the day.










We are planning an assault this saturday if anyone is keen, hopefully they will have fired up a bit with the recent rain.


----------



## gp1lab (Jan 2, 2010)

Chris,

That is a great pic.

Graeme


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Ill 2nd that.
Awesome photo mate!!

cheers, Craid


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

chris catching a single little cod at googong who would of thought??? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Mesmerising photo as well they really are a nice looking fish.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Sweet photo Chris. Same s/b as the cod during the comp?


----------



## basschaser (Jan 30, 2009)

thanks heaps fellas, i havent as yet found the time to try any of that out....

i know age old saying, "dont find time, MAKE time!!!!"

cant wait to give it a go, all very helpful and pescado, that is a damn nice fish, good job


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

butterfingers said:


> chris catching a single little cod at googong who would of thought???


haha, good one mate!!  

Ant, different spinnerbait - same spot.

Contoftes and I will be at the googong ramp tomorrow morning at 9am, all welcome.


----------

